# Flashing plastisol transfers



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello,

I was just curious if anyone uses their flash to gel plastisol transfers. I have only tried printing transfers once, been meaning to get back to it, but I had a problem getting the ink to stick to the shirts. I coated them with adhesive powder after printing them and before running them through my dryer, however I think I actually cured them instead of gelling them. Some of the transfers would transfer to the shirt, but they did not stick on there long. They began peeling after the first wash. I assume I cured the ink instead of gelling it. My coneyor dryer is 11 feet long, and I set the speed as fast as it would go. So I was wondering if I could gel them with the flash. I don't see why not. Anyone had any dealings with flashing transfers to gel them? Thanks for the help. Sonny.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

That is a good question.

Can you turn down the heat? 

Are you using transfer ink or regular ink?

We have toyed with it and by no means experts, but want to get better at it ourselves. The link on this forum seems to lead me to think that the ink made for transfers would work better than the powder.

I am curious to see what someone else thinks that is doing these with some success.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use foil transfers and use my flash dryer to gel cure my transfers.


----------



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Teamware,

I first learned of plastisol transfers through another local screenprinter who has taught me a few things. He said that regular ink would work with the adhesive powder. I went back and showed him the ones I did, and he agreed that I cured them too much. The lowest temp setting on mine is 200 degrees. I have tried it at the lowest setting and with the speed all the way up. But again, my dryer is also 11 feet long. So I thought I'd just try to do them with a flash cure. His came out perfectly, so I don't see a need to buy a special ink with the powder already in it. Plus, I don't really have the room to store all that extra material. Thanks for the response, and I will keep you updated. I am going to try them again tomorrow. 

Thanks Again, Sonny.


----------



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Iben,

Thanks for the post. If it worked on your foil transfers, I don't see why it wouldn't work with plastisol transfers. 

Thanks Again, Sonny.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Sonny724 said:


> Iben,
> 
> Thanks for the post. If it worked on your foil transfers, I don't see why it wouldn't work with plastisol transfers.
> 
> Thanks Again, Sonny.


It does work with the plastisol transfers. Actually that was part of the directions I read when I learned how to do them. I have the transfer paper already, but as yet, haven't made any of them. But it also says that when you do more than one color you have to flash gel each color separately and to watch out for paper shrinkage in between applications of ink. I only have a flash dryer so it is my only option anyhow. 

Go 3 inches over top of the transfer for 10 - 12 seconds. The ink should feel tacky and dry (should not come off on your fingertip). If it does get on your finger when you touch it, put it back under the dryer for another second or two. The white ink took up to 35 seconds to gel cure.


----------



## Sonny724 (Aug 19, 2008)

Iben,
I haven't tried the multi color transfers yet. But I see you spoke about the paper shrinking after your first layer of ink. The man who showed me how to print transfers told me that if I am going to print multiple colors, to pass the paper through the dryer before printing the first one. So that it will shrink before you print your first color, and you won't have to worry about it shrinking after you start printing. He told me that it will only shrink the first time it is passed through the dryer. Again, I haven't tried it yet, I am still trying to master the one color jobs and gelling them. But I've watched him print multiple colors, and it worked. I appreciate your help, and will post something after I try to gel the transfers with the flash dryer tommorrow. Thanks, Sonny.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I never thought about shrinking it before starting... that's a great idea. Thanks for passing that along.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

I've tried gelling some transfers with my flash dryer in the past, but didn't have much success with it. It's probably my flash unit, I purchased it used. I've kicked around the idea of trying to gel some with my heat press. I've got a 16x20 Hotronix Draw press and figured I could adjust the upper platen to hover just above the lower platen and load the transfers that way. The heat press would allow me to dial in the temperature more evenly. If I try it, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If your flash dryer is getting weak you can try lowering it closer to the transfers too. Plus you want to make sure you don't have any breezes blowing the heat off your transfers before the ink gets a chance to gel.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know this thread is 2 years old, but I've also kicked around the idea of making my own plastisol transfers. It's recommended for me to make my own because it's pricey to purchase from vendors. Anyhow, because of the adhesive powder, I found a thermography company who makes powder applicator machines with conveyors on them, you can put a flash dryer over the conveyor on a powder applicator machine, and kill two birds with a stone. Thought I throw that out there. I'm sure the major transfer companies are using this.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

VB1, do you know the name of sites or businesses?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes it's sunraise.com

It's called the Sunraise thermography powder applicator.
The guy I spoke to from the company name is Greg, and he quoted me a price I can email it to you in the morning. Keep in my their tabletop thermography machine has a heat element attached on their website, but I have an PDF image of exactly how it looks without the heater, and you could just put a flash over in that area.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks I'll look at it when I can. Going home now.


----------

